# 5 month old Evie shaking and trembling for few hours - 2 episodes



## Miss Evie (Dec 11, 2017)

My 5 and half month old cockapoo Evie suddenly started shaking and trembling one evening. This happened when we moved her crate and toys and her to the basement to make space for the cleaning ladies to clean. My kids were with Evie in the basement when she started shaking and she threw up once. She couldn't stand up and kept falling over. We took her to the ER and they did some blood work and kept her for observation and finally sent her home when she stopped shaking. They said it could be a lever shunt or some neurological issue and did blood work and amonia test. All results were normal. This shaking happened for about 3 hours. Then a week later, Evie started shaking again, unable to stand or eat, was very scared of everything and I held her in my lap for a long time but she continued shaking so we took her to the vet who repeated the tests and sent us home and asked us to keep an eye on her. Evie continued shaking and threw up in sometime and then eventually got back to normal. The vet called and said blood work is fine so it is mostly not liver shunt and we should consult a neurologist. They have never seen anything like that. We are very confused as to what could be going on. Already spent $1000 in these 2 visits with absolutely no direction as to what is going on. Anyone have any experience of such behavior.
Could anxiety be so bad that a dog trembles for hours?
Thanks a lot for any answers. I am very very worried.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm not a vet but I know epilepsy is fairly common in dogs so maybe it's that? I think all you can do is wait for the opinion of a specialist and I hope everything turns out ok! Maybe health insurance for you dog would be a good option to keep the costs down. Someone on here might be able to advise on good options! Again I hope everything turns out ok for your little pup!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have your vets considered pain as a cause too? Did you get her to the vets while she was shaking the second time? 

Hope you can get some answers.

Sorry to say but insurance now would not cover this as it would be counted as pre-existing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Miss Evie said:


> My 5 and half month old cockapoo Evie suddenly started shaking and trembling one evening. This happened when we moved her crate and toys and her to the basement to make space for the cleaning ladies to clean. My kids were with Evie in the basement when she started shaking and she threw up once. She couldn't stand up and kept falling over. We took her to the ER and they did some blood work and kept her for observation and finally sent her home when she stopped shaking. They said it could be a lever shunt or some neurological issue and did blood work and amonia test. All results were normal. This shaking happened for about 3 hours. Then a week later, Evie started shaking again, unable to stand or eat, was very scared of everything and I held her in my lap for a long time but she continued shaking so we took her to the vet who repeated the tests and sent us home and asked us to keep an eye on her. Evie continued shaking and threw up in sometime and then eventually got back to normal. The vet called and said blood work is fine so it is mostly not liver shunt and we should consult a neurologist. They have never seen anything like that. We are very confused as to what could be going on. Already spent $1000 in these 2 visits with absolutely no direction as to what is going on. Anyone have any experience of such behavior.
> 
> Could anxiety be so bad that a dog trembles for hours?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any answers. I am very very worried.




Hi, I'm having a very similar experience with Lily. They thought it was a liver shunt also but ruled it out. Feel free to contact me [email protected] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miss Evie (Dec 11, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Have your vets considered pain as a cause too? Did you get her to the vets while she was shaking the second time?
> 
> Hope you can get some answers.
> 
> Sorry to say but insurance now would not cover this as it would be counted as pre-existing


We did take her to the vets when she was shaking second time and they saw it, but don't know what is going on. They did not mention epilepsy even when I asked if that looked like a seizure. 
Bummer about insurance but that is what her vet said too.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Miss Evie (Dec 11, 2017)

cfriend said:


> I'm not a vet but I know epilepsy is fairly common in dogs so maybe it's that? I think all you can do is wait for the opinion of a specialist and I hope everything turns out ok! Maybe health insurance for you dog would be a good option to keep the costs down. Someone on here might be able to advise on good options! Again I hope everything turns out ok for your little pup!


The vet saw her shaking and I asked if it was a seizure but they did not think so. Sounds like this is going to be considered pre existing at this point and insurance won't cover it.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Miss Evie (Dec 11, 2017)

dmgalley said:


> Hi, I'm having a very similar experience with Lily. They thought it was a liver shunt also but ruled it out. Feel free to contact me [email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh no, I am sorry. I know how scary this is. I will email you to discuss further.
Thanks.


----------



## Chestnut (Dec 5, 2020)

I know this is an old poat but it would be really helpful to know if your dog is ok or if she/he was diagnosed with something because my 2 yo dog is going through the same right now. thanks!


----------



## Meggienes (Sep 20, 2021)

Chestnut said:


> I know this is an old poat but it would be really helpful to know if your dog is ok or if she/he was diagnosed with something because my 2 yo dog is going through the same right now. thanks!


Did you ever figure this out? Our dog has been doing this too. :/


----------

